# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware طلبات : السلام عليكم

## cheikh tain

ارجوكم اخوتي في الله اريد منكم افلاشه هاتف m8الصيني المقلد  ل htc

----------


## king of royal

وعليكم السلام اخى 
اولا 
مشكله الجهاز ايه؟؟

----------


## mohamed73

> ارجوكم اخوتي في الله اريد منكم افلاشه هاتف m8الصيني المقلد  ل htc

 
وعليكم السلام
برجاء اخي استخدام عنوان مناسب للموضوع
ورفع  معلومات الهاتف ليتم مساعدتك

----------

